# Got me some new Chippewa boots today!



## Big L (Feb 22, 2012)

The old boots been looking a bit tattered lately, think I bought 'em (yup, Chippewa's) about ten years ago and they're about worn out ... and falling apart. Tread is shot, and the leather stitching is coming apart. Been thinking about this for a couple weeks now and it would seem the opportunity finally came to fruition yesterday  Bob's Stores is a pretty good retailer for "work" clothes in this area and have been buying sh*t from them for years. Recently I received a $50 off coupon for any purchase over 200, plus a $10 off deal cus my birthday is coming up next month ... yeah! So I go there this morning and what do I find? It's all made in China! WTF!!! I give the sales clerk hell and ask him where's the made in USA stuff? As you would suspect, he has no idea (and mumbles under his breath that ALL the sh*t we sell is made in China) screw him ... I'll keep on lookin' myself. I come across these .. not exactly what I was looking for (didn't really want steel toe) but they're made in the USA ... and only about a $50 premium! So out the door I went with 'em. Wearing them right now trying to break them in a bit before they go into the woods :msp_sneaky: 

They're heavy and rugged, yet well insulated and I need the ankle support (guess its that age thing )

How well are your feet protected? I see so many guys out there "working" with hikers, or f*ing "tennis" shoes on! You get my drift?

Be safe out there ... limbs can't be replaced, at least not yet :msp_mellow:


----------



## Tyler259 (Feb 22, 2012)

Those are nice. I've tried them on before.

Will get a pair when my Danners fall apart.


----------



## MNGuns (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a similar pair of RedWings that I got near ten years ago. I don't wear them all year long as they are not insulated, but they are on their second set of treads and still looking good. Good boots are important around saws. I was wearing Justin Ropers when I "altered" my foot with a saw. Real shame as they were fairly new......


----------



## Ductape (Feb 22, 2012)

I've got a pair of Super Loggers myself. They were only $220....... but I guess that was well over a year ago. As you found out, only the Super Loggers are made here now, all the other Chippewas are imported. I guess its hard to complain about the price when I get so many years of hard service out of them.


----------



## Ductape (Feb 22, 2012)

I've posted these here in the past, but just to show how important it is to were a good quailty steel toed boot.......












These are the regular Chippewa loggers (imported). Saw cut right through to the steel toe. Saved my toes! Took the boots to the best cobbler in the area to see if he could repair it in any way. He said he couldn't because of the steel toe. I gooped a bunch of Shoe-Goo in the cut and still wear them today.... these have to be twelve+ years old.


----------



## MNGuns (Feb 22, 2012)

Ductape said:


> I've posted these here in the past, but just to show how important it is to were a good quailty steel toed boot.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would have saved ten grand or better had I been wearing mine that day......


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 22, 2012)

I buy the regular Chippewa loggers, and have for quite a while.

Before my boot guy retired, he told me he stopped carrying the USA Chippewas, because the stitching was coming out -- and yet the Chinese ones weren't.

I'm no fan of our dependence on China junk, but these boots are pretty dang tough for the $135.


----------



## Currently (Feb 22, 2012)

Got a ten year old pair just like those. I beat the crap out of those boots and they are still kicking. Gonna look into getting another pair and break them in slowly.


----------



## Rockland Farm (Feb 23, 2012)

I too have been frustrated trying to find a decent American made boot at a reasonable price . And went through the same thing at Bobs . The Water Co. came up with new PPE rules last year for woodcutters ( chaps, helmet, gloves and steel toe boots ) . I had everything but steel toes . I am currently wearing a pair of Wal-Mart China specials . If I have to wear China made boots I am gonna wear the cheapest pair I can find until I find a pair I like . I normally wear Filson boots at $300 a pair but they are real nice boots . But they don't make a steel toe . I don't mind spending the coin on good boots but I want to try them on before I buy them . I did buy a pair of Chippewas off Ebay only to be disappointed they were made in China plus I can't get use to the high logger type heel .


----------



## Whitespider (Feb 23, 2012)

If ya' have a Mills Fleet Farm in your area stop and check out their "house brand" boots, *Field N' Forest*.
Darn good boots, I've been wearing them for years. Many are "Made in the USA", but all are rugged, well made boots.
I like the "Made in the USA" logo also... but I ain't paying $200.oo just for the label when I can get top-notch for well under $100.00.
I don't believe the steel toe logger is "Made in the USA" but they are a great boot, and I've seen them on sale for $69.99.

Men's Work Boots & Shoes - Field N' Forest Boots & Shoes - Mills Fleet Farm


----------



## SS396driver (Feb 23, 2012)

I buy boots from this site http://www.americanmadeworkboots.com/

I bought the Carolina 231's last fall $150 no shipping or tax


----------



## owbguy (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice boots. Now get that floor refinished...


----------



## lumberjack48 (Feb 23, 2012)

You want your boots to fit, one day break in, stand in the bath tub on till there wet, wear on till there dry. I learned this from an ole Finn 50 yrs ago.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 23, 2012)

Die hard Red Wing guy here. My company pays $100/year for safety boots. I wind up buying new hunting/fishing boots and still wear the same old pair of RWs to work. 3 years of stomping down steel scrap and still going strong. Wal Mart boots last a couple months in my use.

Not all Red Wings are made in USA, but a good selection of them are. You can sort for "made in USA", "made in USA with foreign components", etc on their site.

I'm due for a new set for ahem,,, "work" now, I see they have some nice looking loggers. Red Wing Shoe Finder


----------



## Whitespider (Feb 23, 2012)

I've tried Red Wing boots four times and I've always been disappointed.
Not disappointed in the quality, but in comfort... Red Wing boots are the most uncomfortable (to my feet) boots I've had.
Seems like they just don't make my size... if I get 'em to fit my foot they pinch my toes, and if I get 'em so they don't pinch my toes they're so big the rest of my foot is swimming in them.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 23, 2012)

The last pair of Chippewa's I had to give them away. I wore and wore them hoping they would stretch to fit and they never did! Nice boot but apparently I got the wrong size. I bought the replacements at the same place and the girl measured my feet, had to go up a size, according to her my feet have grown as I get heavier. LOL


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 23, 2012)

lumberjack48 said:


> You want your boots to fit, one day break in, stand in the bath tub on till there wet, wear on till there dry. I learned this from an ole Finn 50 yrs ago.



Now that makes sense. When I bought bolsters for my colt single action revolvers, I'd soak'em in warm water, wrap the .45 in saran wrap, take the holster out of the water, and stuff the revolver into the holster, and when it dried, I had a custom fit.
That said, my old Danners need replacing too. I don't like steel toes, but I would buy them if my saw had a bar over 20". I'm thinking about getting a pair of Justin lace up work boots.


----------



## Big L (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, lots of good info here. Wore the new boots most of the day, did a bit of walking, then sat in an attorney's office for an hour, and then went for a ride on the Honda with the ms180 and cut up a few downed branches, and finally moved some furniture for my sister ... about a 10 hour day. Felt good, no pressure points, but man did my feet boil! It hit 55 again today ... guess winter is over :frown:



> lumberjack48
> You want your boots to fit, one day break in, stand in the bath tub on till there wet, wear on till there dry. I learned this from an ole Finn 50 yrs ago.



Won't that make the steel toe get rusty?? Plus I can't imagine its any good for the boot, being leather and all ... :msp_confused:


----------



## Big L (Feb 23, 2012)

owbguy said:


> Nice boots. Now get that floor refinished...



Yeah Yeah Yeah ... I'll refinish the floors (all of 'em!) right before I sell the place 

Thanks owb


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 23, 2012)

*this thread stinks !*

chippewa fan here - my summer boots, fifteen years old, patches everywhere, covered in toeguard, resoled twice






Obenuaf user everyother day-


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a little problem, wife calls it a boot fettish, but I figure each saw should have a set of boots 

I rotate boots often to confuse even myself about how many boots I own, and the place I buy from will treat them with obenuafs for free daily, resole for $12, and patch leather or replace eylets for free. Easy to become an addict.

this is my regular pair unless it gets cold, then the superloggers come out-


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 23, 2012)

*shelf queens*

had these caulked($60) after the long winter last year and it paid off- never needed them this year :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Big L (Feb 23, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> had these caulked($60) after the long winter last year and it paid off- never needed them this year :biggrinbounce2:



Think your wife may be right ...  ... although if you're a pro, they're tools of the trade, just like any saw :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 23, 2012)

Big L said:


> Think your wife may be right ...  ... although if you're a pro, they're tools of the trade, just like any saw :hmm3grin2orange:



she is ALWAYS right :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 24, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> had these caulked($60) after the long winter last year and it paid off- never needed them this year :biggrinbounce2:



I'm not missing having a need for them this year. I get by with YakTrax out on the lakes, those would shred the floor in the fish house!

Back when I had cattle, I had an old pair of Sorels with short sheet metal screws in the heels for ice walking.


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 24, 2012)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm not missing having a need for them this year. I get by with YakTrax out on the lakes, those would shred the floor in the fish house!
> 
> Back when I had cattle, I had an old pair of Sorels with short sheet metal screws in the heels for ice walking.



This winter made up for last year! I would glady pay for caulked boots each year to keep the snow away. 

I have and old pair of sorels with no tread left and been thinkin of trying that myself-


----------



## tr33thri11s (Feb 24, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> That said, my old Danners need replacing too. I don't like steel toes, but I would buy them if my saw had a bar over 20". I'm thinking about getting a pair of Justin lace up work boots.



The Justin Goretex Logger is one of the most comfortable boot I have ever worn, but with that comes a huge down fall. The sole is made of a soft rubber compound that wears out fairly quick. I have owned two pair along with my other loggers in the past six years. The leather is of good quality, and the Goretex has never let me down. The only gripe I have is wearing the soles out. I've thought of having them resoled but wonder if some of the comfort would be lost. I found my first pair at a huge boot shop in TN and when i searched for a pair locally I had trouble finding them. I finally just asked a reputable boot shop if he could order them and had them in three days. You can usually find great deals on them on the net. Just try on some of the other Justin type boots to get your size and order them with confidence. Good Luck.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 24, 2012)

Anybody ever order/wear a pair of "Double H" boots? Made in the USA, good online ratings, and they look really good!! They're having a sale today at Ranch and Home, and they have a pair for $53.00. . . They're over $200 online. :jawdrop:

The only problem is I wear a 12D, and the only 12 they have there is a 12EE.

$53.00 is a smoking deal though!!

DoubleHBoots.com: The Official Double-H Boots Website


----------



## deranged (Feb 24, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Anybody ever order/wear a pair of "Double H" boots? Made in the USA, good online ratings, and they look really good!! They're having a sale today at Ranch and Home, and they have a pair for $53.00. . . They're over $200 online. :jawdrop:
> 
> The only problem is I wear a 12D, and the only 12 they have there is a 12EE.
> 
> ...



That in store only? I'd buy a pair in a heartbeat for 53 bucks.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 24, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Anybody ever order/wear a pair of "Double H" boots? Made in the USA, good online ratings, and they look really good!! They're having a sale today at Ranch and Home, and they have a pair for $53.00. . . They're over $200 online. :jawdrop:
> 
> The only problem is I wear a 12D, and the only 12 they have there is a 12EE.
> 
> ...



These boots do not have the steel toe. That's okay with me. I finally talked myself into ordering a pair today.


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 24, 2012)

This is the best price I found online: Double H 9 Inch Logger Boots DH9760 - Scruggsfarm.com


----------



## Ductape (Feb 24, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> chippewa fan here - my summer boots, fifteen years old, patches everywhere, covered in toeguard, resoled twice
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tell me more about this 'toeguard' ...... or whatever the black goop in on these boots.


----------



## TFPace (Feb 24, 2012)

*Footwear in USA*

In North-Carolina the boot and shoe industry used to be a big industry. Sadly it has all but died.

I like my US made boots. I wish they were a little closer in price to the Chinese stuff. I don't think TSC sells any USA made boots.
Surprisingly enough there are still U.S. companies building work boots but they are very expensive.... $200.00 plus/pair and this is a deal breaker for many of us.


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 24, 2012)

Ductape said:


> Tell me more about this 'toeguard' ...... or whatever the black goop in on these boots.



think the stuff is the same as the farm supply brushon bedliner stuff- if you google 'bootguard' you can find it online- my boot guy applies it for $10 and it seals and protects- totally waterproof and good wear resistance, you can buy a jar of it for about $15

it was my last resort to hold the old boots together, but now I put it on when the boots are new to prevent cuts and abrasion to the leather


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 24, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> This is the best price I found online: Double H 9 Inch Logger Boots DH9760 - Scruggsfarm.com



I paid $206.83, free shipping.


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 24, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> I paid $206.83, free shipping.



so how are they ? look decent for the money- keep us posted


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 25, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> so how are they ? look decent for the money- keep us posted



Ok; will do. They'll be here the first of next month.


----------



## husky455rancher (Feb 25, 2012)

i love chippewa boots. best boots iver had and im very picky. ive even got a brand new pair just waiting in the box. 

as far as toe guard its made primarily for hockey skates. i still have a bottle of it for when i used to play alot in my younger day. i assume you could find it in a sporting goods store. it kinda dries into a hard plastic. i never tried it on anything but skates honestly.


----------



## Ductape (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll look for some around here. Though I Sho-Goo'd the cut in my boot from the chainsaw, moisture seeps in around it. Sounds like they'd be pretty waterproof again if I splooged some of that over the Shoe-Goo.


----------



## darkbyrd (Feb 25, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> think the stuff is the same as the farm supply brushon bedliner stuff- if you google 'bootguard' you can find it online- my boot guy applies it for $10 and it seals and protects- totally waterproof and good wear resistance, you can buy a jar of it for about $15
> 
> it was my last resort to hold the old boots together, but now I put it on when the boots are new to prevent cuts and abrasion to the leather



I jumped on some of that bootguard stuff today. Steel Toe Work Boot Repair and Protection. Any advice to go with it?


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 25, 2012)

darkbyrd said:


> I jumped on some of that bootguard stuff today. Steel Toe Work Boot Repair and Protection. Any advice to go with it?



I always paid my boot guy to put it on cause they take such good care of me($5 per boot)- I know he used some alcohol to clean the boots good before applying and it wood last me 3-4 months before wearing off. I wear the same boots every other day.

Gonna miss my boot guy if he leaves :msp_sad:


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Feb 25, 2012)

While we're on the subject of boots. Have any of you guys had problem with Vibram soles recently? I bough a couple pairs of LaCroose steel toes and on both pairs the Vibram soles gave up. never had that happen in the past with them and was wondering if they've change something. 







Granted, I got a couple years out of them but never had a pair of loggers do this.

Sportsman Guide normally has loggers on sale all the time. With or without steel toes. 







Wish I could get these from them again. These were Carolinas. I got 2 pair when they went on sale about 8 years ago for around $50.00 a pair. Wore the heck out of them as you can see.






Here is the best part about them.


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 25, 2012)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> While we're on the subject of boots. Have any of you guys had problem with Vibram soles recently? I bough a couple pairs of LaCroose steel toes and on both pairs the Vibram soles gave up. never had that happen in the past with them and was wondering if they've change something.



Never had a problem myself, BUT, when I had the chippweas caulked my boot guy did not want to do them cause he said I had the 'good vibram soles' - I never asked what that meant, but now I wonder . . .


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 25, 2012)

shoot, I am soo sick I even have a fettish with the boot THREAD :msp_unsure:


----------



## AIM (Feb 26, 2012)

Redwing fan myself. I've worn the 202's for years now. They're not what many of you guys would probably like due to no steel toe and a relatively smooth sole but for my work they are good.
I usually get a solid 2 years outta them before they are just looking to bad and I want to change them. Even then the boot itself is just fine they are just looking rough.


----------



## Ductape (Feb 26, 2012)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> While we're on the subject of boots. Have any of you guys had problem with Vibram soles recently? I bough a couple pairs of LaCroose steel toes and on both pairs the Vibram soles gave up. never had that happen in the past with them and was wondering if they've change something.


 


Only time I destroyed soles like that was when I was a much younger man who rode dirt bikes. Kicking over that Honda CR 500 was a ##### ! Destroyed a pair of Chippewas just like that. After that I bought some good motocross boots. Never blamed the boots though ..... I seriously mis-used them.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Feb 26, 2012)

Ductape said:


> Only time I destroyed soles like that was when I was a much younger man who rode dirt bikes. Kicking over that Honda CR 500 was a ##### ! Destroyed a pair of Chippewas just like that. After that I bought some good motocross boots. Never blamed the boots though ..... I seriously mis-used them.



Can't really say that was the cause of this. I do ride but pretty rare that I wear my work boots now unless I'm working field tile or something. I did a lot of riding when I was younger but never had it happen on those. Back when I was working on the farm I'd get about a year out of them before the leather would go from the water/dew damage from working cattle, walking fence lines in the pasture and such.

Working wood in wet conditions I'll put on slip overs so the leather last better for me now. Wear them everyday to work which is inside on tiled floor.






As you can see, the uppers are in pretty good shape on these. They had the real nice lacing eyes and looked well made from the start. Took them to repair guy but he wanted $50.00 to resole them. Paid $65.00 for them new so it was a no brainer. I do use my boots but just found it odd in all the different brands I've had over the years it never happened to any of those before. With or without Vibram soles. Quite frankly, these were abused less than those. They do have over 2 years on them but I've had a few others go that long with just stitching failures.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 26, 2012)

Kevin. I had a pair of cheap hiking boots with the vibrams let go just like yours a year ago, but thought it was a el cheapo boot issue. None of the Vibrams on my other boots show any signs of giving up just yet.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 26, 2012)

I have two pair of Timberline Pro steel toe boots. they are unbelievably comfortable. I read nothing but complaints about how cheaply they were made and the eyes did not hold up but the price was right( friend works for them) $75 and steel toe. I have a Chippewa pair too but man are they heavy. And the water proofing wears out quick. I can't find true bees wax anywhere other then online so I need some "alternative" water proofing method...

A


----------



## Gologit (Feb 26, 2012)

angelo c said:


> I have two pair of Timberline Pro steel toe boots. they are unbelievably comfortable. I read nothing but complaints about how cheaply they were made and the eyes did not hold up but the price was right( friend works for them) $75 and steel toe. I have a Chippewa pair too but man are they heavy. And the water proofing wears out quick. I can't find true bees wax anywhere other then online so I need some "alternative" water proofing method...
> 
> A



I've had good results with Obenauf's. I use the paste for the initial treatment and do touch-ups with the liquid.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 26, 2012)

I've got a pair of the chippewa loggers that I've had around 7 years. Only wear them in the winter since they have a little insulation but they've held up better than I expected. Used to wear them working cattle and being in the mud a lot I figured they wouldn't last real long but they've held up good so far. I hope to get another year or so out of them. The waterproof is no more but other than that they've done good.

That obenaufs is good stuff. I got the paste and the liquid. I've done my chippewas and hoffmans this weekend and need to do the red wings with it.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 26, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I've had good results with Obenauf's. I use the paste for the initial treatment and do touch-ups with the liquid.



thanks....gonna give it a try.

A


----------



## Big L (Feb 26, 2012)

Kevin in Ohio said:


> Can't really say that was the cause of this. I do ride but pretty rare that I wear my work boots now unless I'm working field tile or something. I did a lot of riding when I was younger but never had it happen on those. Back when I was working on the farm I'd get about a year out of them before the leather would go from the water/dew damage from working cattle, walking fence lines in the pasture and such.
> 
> Working wood in wet conditions I'll put on slip overs so the leather last better for me now. Wear them everyday to work which is inside on tiled floor.
> 
> ...



Really? A no brainer? How much would they cost to *replace*? How much they initially cost is totally irrelevant imo. Good fitting comfortable broken in boots are a hard thing to come by ... I'd re-tread em for $50 in a heartbeat :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 26, 2012)

angelo c said:


> I have two pair of Timberline Pro steel toe boots. they are unbelievably comfortable. I read nothing but complaints about how cheaply they were made and the eyes did not hold up but the price was right( friend works for them) $75 and steel toe. I have a Chippewa pair too but man are they heavy. And the water proofing wears out quick. I can't find true bees wax anywhere other then online so I need some "alternative" water proofing method...
> 
> A



Angelo, any local whole foods store should have beeswax blocks, and even Kmart carries Yaley 1lb blocks. Other sources might be sewing stores, or craft/hobby stores.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Feb 26, 2012)

Big L said:


> Really? A no brainer? How much would they cost to *replace*? How much they initially cost is totally irrelevant imo. Good fitting comfortable broken in boots are a hard thing to come by ... I'd re-tread em for $50 in a heartbeat :msp_thumbup:



I thought the purchase price was relevant as I didn't want to try to pass them off as a high dollar boot. I looked in the latest flyer SG sent and looks like from the ad they will run $63.00 with free shipping for replacements.











Where I work will go 1/2 the cost on steel toes and we can get a new pair once a year. So it costs a little over $30.00 for a new pair or $50.00 to get resoled.... That is where I made the no brainer comment from. Yes, i stock up once a year and that's why I see several brands. Never had the Carhart "branded" versions but the have the nice lace loops. The last round was Rhino brand but haven't tried those. They look decent too. Interesting as about 10 years ago I got some Chippewa's from them. I guess the make a couple of grades?

Right out of high school I decided to get a "good" pair of boots. Got the top of the line Wolverines and paid more than twice what I was getting loggers for. They were the worst pair of boots I've ever owned. Took weeks to break in with blisters and soles delamed with 3 months. Store did the repair for free but they did it again and I just tossed them. Was tired off shaving calluses they caused, felt like I had splinters in your feet if I didn't shave them down.


----------



## Big L (Feb 26, 2012)

I see ... company subsidized clothing is a good thing when ya get it, so it is a no brainer for you :cool2: I just got the same flyer, might try that same boot for Summer work ... if they have my size  Good price, that's for sure!


----------



## morewood (Feb 26, 2012)

Not looking to get burned at the stake, but logger's boots aren't that comfortable. I figure we don't need the heel when cutting on flat land. Also, they feel clumsy on my feet. The last pair I got was a pair of Asolo mountainering boots. Gore-tex, cordura, vibram sole, nice rubber rand around boot and toe. The area where I cut is rocky and steep, and these boots can deal with it. No insulation, but not looking to cut when it gets so cold it would bother me. Not knocking anyones choice, put after trying these boots, won't be going back to the standard. I will say one thing, leather can get very comfortable......that's why I bought a pair of Asolo hikers in leather. 

Shea

BTW--If you can't handle stiff soles, these boots aren't for you. They don't make your feet sore from the twist and bend that most boots put your feet through. Also, not made in China......Romania!!!!Yeah


----------



## angelo c (Feb 26, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Angelo, any local whole foods store should have beeswax blocks, and even Kmart carries Yaley 1lb blocks. Other sources might be sewing stores, or craft/hobby stores.



Kmart we have, "whole foods" ---nope. Will check at "michaels" as well. 
thanks.
A


----------



## JPP (Feb 26, 2012)

I have 4 different Carhartt boots (the ones made by Red Wing). 
They are all extremely comfortable, good looking and tough.
Red Wing sold the Carhartt naming rights to Black Diamond recently so Red Wing made Carhartt boots can be found for great prices on clearance.

Last weekend I bought 2 more pair of Carhartt boots for $110 total. They are very good quality. I now have enough boots to last me a lifetime, and I didn't pay a lot of money for them.

I can't stand that they were made in China, but I can't justify buying 1 pair of boots for $200 just because they were made in USA. I have evolved my thinking on this matter. With the way prices on things have escalated in the past 3 years, the dollar savings make a big difference.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 26, 2012)

JPP said:


> I have 4 different Carhartt boots (the ones made by Red Wing).
> They are all extremely comfortable, good looking and tough.
> Red Wing sold the Carhartt naming rights to Black Diamond recently so Red Wing made Carhartt boots can be found for great prices on clearance.
> 
> ...




Walmart thanks you for your loyal dollars....the rest of the US workers might not.


----------



## JPP (Feb 26, 2012)

angelo c said:


> Walmart thanks you for your loyal dollars....the rest of the US workers might not.



yeah...I used to think that way too....but my family survival and being able to fund all the needs comes first now.

BTW, youcan't buy Carhartt boots at Walmart.


----------



## angelo c (Feb 26, 2012)

JPP said:


> yeah...I used to think that way too....but my family survival and being able to fund all the needs comes first now.
> 
> BTW, youcan't buy Carhartt boots at Walmart.




I'm not sure how you spell "survival" in Chinese. But we'll learn soon if we all keep shopping for the cheapest whatever there is.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey Kevin in Ohio: Wolverine Boots use to be good boots. I wore them from 1969 till the late 70's. The general store I bought them from quit selling them.


----------



## tooold (Feb 26, 2012)

I have been wearing red wings since the early 80s for work in machine shops and others for home use. I have narrow feet so that is one reason I go with the wings in B width. The new wings don't seem to fit my feet like them old ones did and the new soles haven't been holding up as well either. The local RW dealer dug out a pair of old style boots in my width and I grabed them. I just found another pair on line so I bought them too. It sure would be easyer if my feet were not so picky.

I have never worried about how much I spend on my boots because when my feet are happy, I'm happy. I'll always buy usa if that's what my feet like.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a little tip about feet and size. When a man gets up in age, 55 or so, his feet begin flattening out in width, so if those #10D's seem smaller, don't go to a 10 1/2D, just go to a wider sized 10EE. Makes a perfect fit.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a little tip about feet and size. When a man gets up in age, 55 or so, his feet begin flattening out in width, so if those #10D's seem smaller, don't go to a 10 1/2D, just go to a wider sized 10EE. Makes a perfect fit.


----------



## Big L (Feb 27, 2012)

ok ... ok


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Feb 27, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> Hey Kevin in Ohio: Wolverine Boots use to be good boots. I wore them from 1969 till the late 70's. The general store I bought them from quit selling them.



The ones I got were in the mid 80's so I guess that is why. Lesson learned, that's for sure!


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Feb 27, 2012)

Big L said:


> I see ... company subsidized clothing is a good thing when ya get it, so it is a no brainer for you :cool2: I just got the same flyer, might try that same boot for Summer work ... if they have my size  Good price, that's for sure!



I always get the non insulated ones, as long as I'm moving my feet stay warm. If it's wet I put on slip over boots. The only time my feet get cold in them is when I'm standing on cold concrete all day. I tried insulated ones when I worked for an extended time in those conditions and it didn't help either. Mickey's do better than anything I've tried there.


----------



## Misfit138 (Feb 27, 2012)

I normally got a good year out of Red Wings, but then in the past I also tried 2 cheap pairs of China knockoffs called "Smith's" from an Army Navy store for $70. They looked identical to Chippewa/Red Wing, but they completely fell apart in less than 4 months. They were ill-fitting, the leather on the toes quickly dryrotted and split, the leather laces snapped in 2 weeks and all stitching frayed. I take a size 12 ww, but the first pair I bought was an 11, (the 12 being huge) and the second was a size 12, being snug. So much for quality and consistency. 

The 9" high made-in-USA Chippewa loggers with Vibram sole is all I wear for the past 8 years. I been wearing loggers for 18 years (job requirement) and they are the best built boots I have found. Better fitting and longer lasting than Red Wing in my experience.

I am very, very hard on footwear at work. If I can't reach it with a bucket, I'm climbing. If I'm not climbing, I'm in wet, dirty cable vaults, confined spaces, trenches and underground manholes. The combination of moisture and climbing seem to tear most of my boots up. Chippewas break in very well, they last me a solid 2 years, and are consistent in size and quality. I've never owned another brand of boots that have lasted me that long.
The older I get, the less brand-loyal I am. Now that I think of it, I'd say that wisdom dictates being more quality-loyal. 
It took many years for me to find these boots, and I'm brand-loyal to them until something changes. I don't care how much they cost in comparison to the China knockoffs.

Enjoy 'em!


----------



## AIM (Feb 27, 2012)

JPP said:


> I can't stand that they were made in China, but I can't justify buying 1 pair of boots for $200 just because they were made in USA.



I can..


----------



## Metals406 (Feb 27, 2012)

angelo c said:


> Kmart we have, "whole foods" ---nope. Will check at "michaels" as well.
> thanks.
> A



I was using "whole foods" in a generic way, and didn't necessarily mean the chain itself. Any natural food type store, I guess I should have said.


----------



## lumberjack48 (Feb 27, 2012)

When i was out in Montana back in 66 i bought a pair of White corks for felling. They felt so good on my feet i bought a pair with reg sole, loved my White boots, [ Bear grease is the best ] i would have no idea where to get it now. Have to shoot a bear and render the grease down, if you can stand the smell.


----------



## lumberjack48 (Feb 27, 2012)

This is the style White boots i wore.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 2, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Anybody ever order/wear a pair of "Double H" boots? Made in the USA, good online ratings, and they look really good!
> 
> DoubleHBoots.com: The Official Double-H Boots Website



My new boots arrived at 7:30pm tonight. They feel great. The leather is thick and reasonably soft. The inside is lined with a special sweat absorbing liner. The uppers are 10" tall from top of sole, even though advertised as 9". The soles are thick vibram. 
I girded them up too tight when I put them on which made my ankles uncomfortable. I unlaced them, and retightened the foot then relaxed the lacing at the ankle, then pulled the strings tight up the shin. They have a good feel of support, and I like the extra heel height. Can't wait to give them a workout. I'll report back on the workout.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Mar 2, 2012)

lumberjack48 I also came from Montana and wear Whites smoke jumpers. They trace each one of your feet on a piece of paper, measure several key spots on you foot/calf, and then you wait for your custom made boots to arrive. MADE IN THE USA also out of Washington. I got six years out of my first pair before they were wore out. Once you wear a pair out you send them back in for a rebuild and they send you them back like new again (Rebuild is usually about half a new set). They are not cheap by any means, around 430 bucks, but I was eating red wings in 8 months, wolverines in less than 6 months, nothing help up. They are tough to break in as well, but once they mold to your feet you never take them off.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 2, 2012)

EXCALIBER said:


> lumberjack48 I also came from Montana and wear Whites smoke jumpers. They trace each one of your feet on a piece of paper, measure several key spots on you foot/calf, and then you wait for your custom made boots to arrive. MADE IN THE USA also out of Washington. I got six years out of my first pair before they were wore out. Once you wear a pair out you send them back in for a rebuild and they send you them back like new again (Rebuild is usually about half a new set). They are not cheap by any means, around 430 bucks, but I was eating red wings in 8 months, wolverines in less than 6 months, nothing help up. They are tough to break in as well, but once they mold to your feet you never take them off.




I'm glad y'all can experience custom fit, but it's too rich for my blood. Guess that's why I'm always lookin' for somethin better for what I'm willin' to pay.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 3, 2012)

EASY WALKABOUT. My wife had to go into town for groceries, so I volunteered to take her providing I could wear my new Loggers. The boots did fine in her RAV4. In the store, they performed very well. One thing came to light however. Have you ever noticed how old folks tend to lean forward as they walk? Well I realized leaning forward wearing Logger Heels on flat surface ain't gonna cut it. Needless to say I walked outta there taller than I went in.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Big L (Mar 3, 2012)

Did the same easy walkabout today with my new boots (about the 3rd or 4th) today ... went to Cabela's to pick up some ammo 
Initially I was a bit concerned about the steel toe with a bit of a rub on one foot, with these wide feet I got. But that appears to have gone away ... think they may be about ready for a day in the woods!


----------



## darkbyrd (Mar 3, 2012)

Big L said:


> Did the same easy walkabout today with my new boots (about the 3rd or 4th) today ... went to Cabela's to pick up some ammo
> Initially I was a bit concerned about the steel toe with a bit of a rub on one foot, with these wide feet I got. But that appears to have gone away ... think they may be about ready for a day in the woods!



A gentle break-in, eh? Stand in the creek for a minute in the morning, and work the piss out of them, get it over with!


----------



## old cookie (Mar 4, 2012)

I had always heard about getting boots wet and wearing them until they dry. Well one time i did that new boots got really wet well i wore them all day and never had any trouble with them just broke in in one day.


----------



## darkbyrd (Mar 4, 2012)

old cookie said:


> I had always heard about getting boots wet and wearing them until they dry. Well one time i did that new boots got really wet well i wore them all day and never had any trouble with them just broke in in one day.



Only boots that didn't work with I still regret buying to this day.


If anyone wants a free pair of size 8EE steel-toe boots, PM me, maybe they'll work out better for your feet than mine!


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 4, 2012)

old cookie said:


> I had always heard about getting boots wet and wearing them until they dry. Well one time i did that new boots got really wet well i wore them all day and never had any trouble with them just broke in in one day.



Mine won't need the water treatment, but I'll remember your method.


----------



## Big L (Mar 4, 2012)

darkbyrd said:


> A gentle break-in, eh? Stand in the creek for a minute in the morning, and work the piss out of them, get it over with!



Ha! Gradual break-in has always worked for me, maybe that's why this is my first new pair of boots in nearly 10 years!!

Did spend a few hours in the woods today marking trees for a new pig pasture ... ~30 trees coming down starting tomorrow


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 5, 2012)

I wanted to wear mine to Church yesterday, but the wife didn't like the idea.


----------



## darkbyrd (Mar 5, 2012)

Big L said:


> Ha! Gradual break-in has always worked for me, maybe that's why this is my first new pair of boots in nearly 10 years!!
> 
> Did spend a few hours in the woods today marking trees for a new pig pasture ... ~30 trees coming down starting tomorrow



Whatever works for you. I usually don't have the luxury of a gradual break-in. When I get a pair of boots , I needed them a month ago. And have paid the price with some bloody blistered feet!

Now go put those boots and your saw to work, and get that wood on the ground! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 5, 2012)

darkbyrd said:


> Whatever works for you. I usually don't have the luxury of a gradual break-in. When I get a pair of boots , I needed them a month ago. And have paid the price with some *bloody blistered feet!*
> 
> Now go put those boots and your saw to work, and get that wood on the ground! :msp_thumbup:



Ouch! If that were my case, I'd be standing in the creek right beside you Bro.


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> I wanted to wear mine to Church yesterday, but the wife didn't like the idea.



I wear mine to church all the time. . . Don't think Jesus cares much about what's on your feet. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Big L (Mar 6, 2012)

*Extremely dissapointed*

So, spent nearly a full day in the woods yesterday with a friend, cleared all the small saplings and brush (for a new pig pasture at ~100 x 200') and took down a couple good size (~18") white oaks and was very happy with the comfort of the new boots. I get home last evening, and after knocking out the dirt in the backyard decided to take a good look at 'em. What do I find? ... the ####ing stitching was already coming apart on one of the boots! Damn!!
Called Bob's Store this morning and was actually very surprised that they had another pair in my size. Shot right over there this afternoon after wearing the old beat up boots today ... and swapped the new boots for a newer pair. Hope this pair holds up, cus it's a royal pain to break-in new boots!! When this pair of boots ware out ... it may be the last pair of Chippewas I own.


----------



## darkbyrd (Mar 6, 2012)

Big L said:


> What do I find? ... the ####ing stitching was already coming apart on one of the boots! Damn!!



Didn't see that coming. Glad your store took care of you. Am seriously interested to hear how this next pair works out.


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 6, 2012)

Big L said:


> So, spent nearly a full day in the woods yesterday with a friend, cleared all the small saplings and brush (for a new pig pasture at ~100 x 200') and took down a couple good size (~18") white oaks and was very happy with the comfort of the new boots. I get home last evening, and after knocking out the dirt in the backyard decided to take a good look at 'em. What do I find? ... the ####ing stitching was already coming apart on one of the boots! Damn!!
> Called Bob's Store this morning and was actually very surprised that they had another pair in my size. Shot right over there this afternoon after wearing the old beat up boots today ... and swapped the new boots for a newer pair. Hope this pair holds up, cus it's a royal pain to break-in new boots!! When this pair of boots ware out ... it may be the last pair of Chippewas I own.



well that stinks ! sound like at least Bob took care of you, keep us posted

do you by chance have the stocking number so I can avoid that model ?


----------



## Halligan (Mar 6, 2012)

I went to my local Bob's this weekend to check out the boots you purchased. As usual they don't stock size 14 which I require but the boots looked nice. I have a pair of China made Chippewa's that are a couple years old and they're great except they don't have a steel toe. For some reason I'm taking PPE real serious lately and after recently purchasing chaps I feel I should invest in steel toe boots. Tomorrow I'm going to take a ride to a store that sells Danner boots. Supposedly Danner is made in the USA and if they have nothing I like I'll hit the Red Wing store on the way home. 

Hope the new boots work out.


----------



## Big L (Mar 6, 2012)

darkbyrd said:


> Didn't see that coming. Glad your store took care of you. Am seriously interested to hear how this next pair works out.



I sure didn't either!! And not expected at all. I'll keep this thread updated with the new pair once they're broken-in :msp_thumbup:



lmbrman said:


> well that stinks ! sound like at least Bob took care of you, keep us posted
> 
> do you by chance have the stocking number so I can avoid that model ?



Yeah it does! Bob did take care of me, just hope this new pair isn't from the same "batch" ... you know, like some cars that are built on Friday afternoons that ultimately turn into lemons. The boots are STYLE 25410 (see pics in the first post)

btw, here's the area of failure (didn't snap a pic of the failure before I returned them) ... all three rows of stitching came apart for nearly 1/2 an inch! :mad2:


----------



## Big L (Mar 6, 2012)

Halligan said:


> I went to my local Bob's this weekend to check out the boots you purchased. As usual they don't stock size 14 which I require but the boots looked nice. I have a pair of China made Chippewa's that are a couple years old and they're great except they don't have a steel toe. For some reason I'm taking PPE real serious lately and after recently purchasing chaps I feel I should invest in steel toe boots. Tomorrow I'm going to take a ride to a store that sells Danner boots. Supposedly Danner is made in the USA and if they have nothing I like I'll hit the Red Wing store on the way home.
> 
> Hope the new boots work out.



I hear ya on the PPE thing, and chaps are my next purchase. Caught my Levis yesterday and ripped them, fortunately no flesh damage, but this is the third time this has happened in the last three years :eek2: Think my luck ... if that's what it's called, may run out soon.
Thanks Halligan  and good luck in your pursuit of steel tip boots.


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks for the info on the chippewas BIGL- I was about to buy a new pair and will hold off now and see what you think-


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 6, 2012)

Big L said:


> So, What do I find? ... the ####ing stitching was already coming apart on one of the boots! Damn!!
> it may be the last pair of Chippewas I own.



Big L : Glad to see Bob helped you out, and glad you're getting some PPE Chaps too. I got my 1st pair last year After cutting firewood for 45 years. Did just like you. Nicked a few pair of Levis, and drew a little blood the last time.
Wore my Double-H boots all day today. They did ok. Comfy, no rubbing, but they are a tuff made workboot that needs some breaking in.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 16, 2012)

Finally made it to the Farm Store and found some boot leather conditioner and preservative. Made the boot color darken on these Double H boots, but now they are treated and ready for a worout.











Left Boot





Right Boot


----------



## Philbo (Jun 5, 2012)

Thought I'd revive this thread...

Nice pics, Sagetown! I tried on a pair of those today at the local leather/boot shop and I think I'm gonna pick them up later this week. A bit pricey (around $200 on sale) but if they last and continue to be as comfortable as they were when I tried them on today then I'll be happy.

I tried on several Justins, Chippewas, and a couple other Double H's and these felt the best on my feet by far. Most of the others felt really narrow inside, but somehow seemed wider and clunkier in the soles. These felt just right to me.

I didn't even really flinch at the price too much, because I think it's really important to have good footwear that you're comfortable in. The sole looks pretty awesome too for working out in the woods and cutting wood. 

Gotta get ready for breaking in another pair of boots. It's been 4 years or so since I've had a new pair of leather boots.


----------



## Big L (Jun 5, 2012)

my Chippewa's haven't been broken in yet ... damn, got so warm this Spring just bean wearing the old boots, .. feet cook in the new ones :msp_rolleyes: ... shoulda bought them in the fall!

Nice boots Sagetown:msp_thumbup:


----------



## missouriboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Sagetown said:


> Finally made it to the Farm Store and found some boot leather conditioner and preservative. Made the boot color darken on these Double H boots, but now they are treated and ready for a worout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a pair over 3 and a halt years ago. I got my from a boot store for 189 dollars only had to take them back once to get the souls fixed they was coming apart. I wear them everywhere i go. Best boot i here ever owned. I would buy a new pair but the boot store i go to doesn't sell them anymore.


----------



## Philbo (Jun 7, 2012)

I picked up a pair of the Double H Loggers (same as Sagetown's above) today from the local boot shop. These are some seriously nice boots!

Wore them for half the day at work (inside, but lots of walking/moving) comfortably and then oiled them up with some Redwing Boot Oil when I finally took them off this evening. Who knew that 10" logger-heeled boots could be so comfortable. It's kinda like wearing cowboy boots with a badass grip on your sole. The oil darkened them quite a bit, which is fine. I'd rather them be more resistant to water longer than look pretty. They are work boots, after all!

I'd recommend these to anyone looking for a quality USA made logger boot, but only your feet can tell you what's best for you. For me, these were the ones that made my feet happiest. Top notch construction and quality on these boots!


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 7, 2012)

Philbo said:


> I picked up a pair of the Double H Loggers (same as Sagetown's above) today from the local boot shop. These are some seriously nice boots!
> 
> Wore them for half the day at work (inside, but lots of walking/moving) comfortably and then oiled them up with some Redwing Boot Oil when I finally took them off this evening. Who knew that 10" logger-heeled boots could be so comfortable. It's kinda like wearing cowboy boots with a badass grip on your sole. The oil darkened them quite a bit, which is fine. I'd rather them be more resistant to water longer than look pretty. They are work boots, after all!
> 
> I'd recommend these to anyone looking for a quality USA made logger boot, but only your feet can tell you what's best for you. For me, these were the ones that made my feet happiest. Top notch construction and quality on these boots!



Yep. I've been wearing mine this spring, cutting trees and clearing brush. They will be great for cold weather, because they get hot. Other than that, they are a great boot.


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 8, 2012)

I have Double H loggers right now and they seem like they are holding up well! Congrats on the new Chippys!


----------

